# Creston, OH 2 GSD, M - releases to rescues only



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Not sure if they are PB, there is no picture, I figure I would post, if not correct please remove

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13463158
Found in Rittman OH on 4/9/2009. He was nearly hit at SR57 and Shondel Rd. When the people stopped to check on him, he jumped into their car! He is an adult male around 100#. Was wearing a choke chain, no ID or micro-chip. He is probably around 4-6 years old. If your dog please call the Rittman Police Dept at 330-925-8040 and be ready to identify him. Impound Fees will apply along with proof of current county license. His 72 hour hold is over on Monday at 5pm. We will need rescue for him if not claimed. Rittman Holding only <span style="color: #FF0000">releases dogs to verified rescues, we do not do adoptions.</span> If you are an interested rescue, please contact [email protected] or 330-465-5427 for more information. He is currently in boarding and I can not keep him there for long.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Any news on this guy?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I emailed Corene today and he is still at the kennel. I am waiting for pictures so I can post them.


----------



## blinkster (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello -
He is still at Brigadoon Kennels. I'm hoping to have pictures this week. I can't get there and my friends camera is broken. He is indeed a purebred, good looking, well built GSD.

I know w/o pictures it's hard to commit to a dog. But he will be at the kennel for 2 weeks on the 24th and I need commitment from rescue by then. 

Thanks for bumping and posting him in the first place!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Bump


----------



## blinkster (Apr 15, 2009)

Here he is:







note the choke chain stain on his neck








he needs some good food








any ideas on his ear?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

What a handsome boy!!!

No ideas on the ear but it does not take away from his good looks. 

Poor guy looks like he's had a really hard life so far though...


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

He must be a friendly boy to jump in a car with strangers.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

He looks much older than 2... like he's just tired.







He's very handsome.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

They believe he is 5-6 years young.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

There are offers of help from Last Hope money and transport wise. They are trying to figure out a way to help him. Hopefully we can work together with them!

He was tested with two cattle dogs and did good with them!


----------



## blinkster (Apr 15, 2009)

I do have an offer from a rescue here in Ohio, but she is currently full, so we are seeing if a close rescue can take him sooner. Thank you for your offer though!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Last Hope has a place in Arizona for him....they are trying to work out transport details.....I am hoping it all goes well.


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

any news


----------



## blinkster (Apr 15, 2009)

Just the same - 2 Ohio rescues will be his safety net within the next two weeks, unless a close one can take him sooner...


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

good news, keep us posted


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## blinkster (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you all for your concern and help with this male. He will be going to http://www.saveohiostrays.org this Saturday afternoon 4/25/09


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CoreneThank you all for your concern and help with this male. He will be going to http://www.saveohiostrays.org this Saturday afternoon 4/25/09


great news!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Corene, welcome to the board.

Please come back and post when the dog has been pulled and is safe. I will move the thread then, too many times things have happened. So now we really try to wait until they are out and safe.

Val


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

That is awesome! I am so glad a local rescue is able to take him.


----------



## blinkster (Apr 15, 2009)

He is with the rescue now - he's been to the vet and is hw negative. He only weighs 71# and has put on some weight since I got him in, wormed and good food. They are going to test him for a pancreas disorder as their vet feels he is showing symptoms. I'll keep you all posted on his status. Thanks again!!


----------

